# Adding Tivoweb 1.9.4 features to TivoWebPlus 2.0



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

In another thread, Pete77 described some features that he enjoyed in 1.9.4 that he was not able to use in TWP 2.0. I'm creating this new thread to discuss these further. I plan to take a stab at adding some of these to 2.0.

Here are Pete77's issues listed with my initial thoughts and some follow-up questions:


Pete77 said:


> the main menu in TWP 2.0 doesn't seem to come up properly in the theme selected (in this case DayNight) or any other theme when started from Hackman in TW 1.9.4 and instead it reverts to a plain blue background and orange text list of all the menu items followed by the same menu items framed in boxes below.


Sounds like the page is still using the old daynight.css (theme). Can you clear your browser cache and refresh?


Pete77 said:


> Also on the Screen module, if I go to Customise Channels/Channels You Receive option the Tivo then reboots.


Can you check out the 2.0 ChannelPrefs module as a substitute for this?


Pete77 said:


> the inability generally to display or set thumbs ratings throughout TWP2.0 (again introduced by www.ljay.org in one of his extensions to TW1.9.4).


I'm planning to load 1.9.4 and LJay's extensions, but it would be helpful if you could attach or email a screenshot of this item in use.


Pete77 said:


> edit existing user preference data in User Interface/Preferences added by Ljay does not seem to exist in TWP 2.0, especially User Inteface/Preferences/Explicitly Thumbed +Implied by Recordings (Links to a Series)


ditto


Pete77 said:


> Genre, Actor, Director and Writer rating data review capability have disappeared, although these are much less important than the loss of the thumbs editing functionality.


ditto


Pete77 said:


> Also where is Search by Advisory Codes in TWP 2.0


ditto


Pete77 said:


> Manage Daily Email in order to edit some of TivoOnion's Daily Mail Jazz email sending functionality?


ditto


Pete77 said:


> Control Padding that controls start and end padding in the Endpad module


ditto


Pete77 said:


> xTivoWeb that gives web mobile phone browser access to the Tivo.


ditto

If any of the above are not part of 1.9.4 or LJay's extensions, please post or send me a link to them, or if you're not sure where they came from, email me a copy of the module file itself.

I offer no assurance that I can make any of these changes, nor that they'll be accepted as part of 2.0, but I'll give them a look. One limitation is that I do not have the same equipment or TV sources, so testing may require some back-and-forth trials.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I was asked to post here, although since this is a response to http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5452264&&#post5452264 it's likely to be a bit confusing

pete77:
you were NOT asked to reinstall an operating system, and for programs like this that have many plugins, the first step is ALWAYS to see if any of the plugins are the problem (which was true in this case).

a clean install of TWP2 is the work of 5 minutes at MOST... how can you POSSIBLY compare that to installing XP?!?

We aren't giving incremental numbers, but rather build dates, because there's still a lot of internal work to be done... that's john1980's choice

If you check my posts, you'll find that I've helped a LOT of people who don't know what they're doing... it's those that come in with something lodged posteriorly and who criticize and DEMAND help that get my goat (and as you can tell, my goat is well and truly gotten at this point)


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

BTUx9 said:


> a clean install of TWP2 is the work of 5 minutes at MOST... how can you POSSIBLY compare that to installing XP?!?


*mkdir -p /var/TWPTest
tar -xzvf tivowebplus-v2.0.0.tgz
/var/TWPTest/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb console*
Wow. Seriously. I could have reinstalled TWP over and over and gone about my daily life before XP was done (without even removing my current TWP install of course).


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

SteveT said:


> I'm planning to load 1.9.4 and LJay's extensions, but it would be helpful if you could attach or email a screenshot of this item in use.


UPDATE:
I loaded 1.9.4 final from tivo.lightn.org and installed. Did not run at all until I removed several odd edits from the code, and updated several MFS references to their 6.2 counterparts. 
Once I had it running, I loaded lj_utils and ui.lj.20040404.itcl from www.ljay.org.uk.
I'm ready to start investigating the differences now. However, since I had to modify the code just to get it running, I really need to see the screenshots I requested before, so I can make sure what I'm seeing matches.

The only item I can remove from Pete77's list so far is the header menu. John1980 updated the TWP 2.0 release last night to include my change which allows you to clear out the More and System submenus and remove them from the main menu. The result is identical to the hard-coded arrangement of 1.9.4.

Please email or attach screenshots of the other desired features/modules in use and I'll take a look at them.

Note: this is for anyone, not just Pete77.


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

<delurk>

Hi...

Display and set thumbs are one of mine. From memory you need lj_utils and the icons that go with it and my day-to-day ui.

Edit existing preference data is part of ui, as are genre/actor etc.

Search advisory codes is a separate module of mine.

Manage Daily Mail/Control padding I don't run them so no idea where they come from.

Shout if I can help...


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

LJ said:


> Display and set thumbs are one of mine.


These seem to be identical in 2.0 to what you added in 1.9.4. Hopefully, Pete77 or someone will provide a screenshot of what I'm missing.


LJ said:


> From memory you need lj_utils and the icons that go with it and my day-to-day ui.


Thanks. Got them up and running, after some minor 6.2 changes.


LJ said:


> Edit existing preference data is part of ui, as are genre/actor etc.


I see these. I'm thinking of adding as a separate module. Can you explain how you envisioned these being used?


LJ said:


> Search advisory codes is a separate module of mine.


Got it running with no changes. I'll look at making it 2.0-compatible.


LJ said:


> Shout if I can help...


Any of this you want to volunteer for?? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

I have extracted the options from the Preferences menu (under User Interface in 1.9.4) and created a TWP 2.0-compliant module. I made only minor cosmetic changes, so I believe the functionality is identical. One addition is that you can now sort the listings by clicking on the column headings.

I need someone who uses it on 1.9.4 to give it a try on 2.0 and advise any differences or problems.

module attached.


----------

